# Cycling with Back Pain....bad idea?



## united4ever (23 Apr 2020)

Twisted my lower back (only right side) somehow and it's getting worse....just aching all day. Was wondering if going for a pootle on the bike would help or not? Will hopefully pass in a few days. Probably the GP or Physio is a non starter these days. Just had paracetamol and some muscular gel. Was thinking if a gentle cycle might help.


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2020)

united4ever said:


> Twisted my lower back (only right side) somehow and it's getting worse....just aching all day. Was wondering if going for a pootle on the bike would help or not? Will hopefully pass in a few days. Probably the GP or Physio is a non starter these days. Just had paracetamol and some muscular gel. Was thinking if a gentle cycle might help.


Don’t cycle. Rest it (but not completely) and do some gentle stretches, have hot baths, use a hot water bottle. Try walking for exercise. Take ibuprofen if not intolerant?
Some Private physios are offering video consults which might be worth a try (do you have insurance?)
You can contact the GP, again they are offering telephone or video appointments


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Apr 2020)

If you are asking the question. There is a good chance you already know the answer. 😁


----------



## united4ever (23 Apr 2020)

cheers, yeah will rest up and walk, hot water bottle...I have bupa through work so may put that to use if it persists. Ta


----------



## vickster (23 Apr 2020)

united4ever said:


> cheers, yeah will rest up and walk, hot water bottle...I have bupa through work so may put that to use if it persists. Ta


I think Bupa offer free physio phone consults, check your policy 👍


----------



## Joffey (23 Apr 2020)

Funnily enough when I had a bad back the Doc prescribed me Naproxen and recommended that I cycle as normal. Obviously each back is different and yours could be made worse by cycling. I seemed to had developed the issue when I slept funny and it went on for weeks. A few tablets and a steady week on the bike (I wasn't cycling much due to the pain previously) and I was as good as new.

I wouldn't worry about contacting the Doctor - the Gov are saying to contact them as normal. They might just give you a phone consult and prescribe you something - worth a go.


----------



## MarkF (24 Apr 2020)

You must take expert advice. But I hurt my back about 18 months ago, it just "went ", I thought I needed to rest it buy my physio niece told me not to rest it & carry on as normal, so I did.


----------



## YellowV2 (28 Apr 2020)

My Chiropractor is doing video consultations if required, as are other Osteopaths/Physio's. However my Chiropractor always says use ice not heat for initial treatment when inflammation is still present, as do most sports physio's in my experience.
I also practice Yoga daily even when I have a spasm as it helps no end. 
As always though you need an expert diagnosis not internet opinion!


----------



## steven1988 (28 Apr 2020)

Yep as others have said its all down to the individual back problem, i've got a slipped disc that is pressing on my spinal cord but have been told to carry on as normal cycling wise, due to the fact the position stretches it out and gives me some pain relief


----------



## slowmotion (28 Apr 2020)

Phone your GP and ask him to prescribe you a some Co-Codemol 30/500. It's a stronger variant of the Co-Codemol 8/500 that you can buy over the counter. It's a mixture of codeine and paracetamol and should take the edge off the pain and boost morale. Anyway, it's worked for me when I've had various back crises.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2020)

Get some Dulcoease to go with if you do go the codeine route


----------



## faster (29 Apr 2020)

My physio told me that current thinking about back pain is that unlike most pain, back pain is often 'unhelpful'. In most cases there pain is not protecting from further damage, so you should take the pain killers and carry on with gentle exercise such as walking, cycling etc.

When my back has gone, the only thing that gives relief is riding a bike. Best of all is a really stretched out 'back breaking' position on a TT bike. Driving a car or sitting at a desk on the other hand, quickly makes it much worse.

Note that yours might be different, so see a doctor.


----------



## bikepacker (29 Apr 2020)

The advice given to me was take Ibruforen as a muscle relaxant and gently exercise. I did find that using less hilly routes and raising handlebars helped me be more comfortable on the bike for the first few days after the injury.


----------



## OldShep (29 Apr 2020)

When my back goes I’ve usually found a bit of time on the bike helps. I think it’s because it holds the body straight holding hands and feet in a fixed position. Off the bike you constantly bend and hold the body to avoid any pain. 
I swear by doing some Pilates now as first port of call.


----------



## YellowV2 (29 Apr 2020)

I wouldn’t recommend using Co-codemol at all, it’s a painkiller pure and simple also addictive! If you want/ need a drug then an NSAID (ibruprofen) for over the counter or possibly ask your gp to prescribe one (possibly Naproxen) which I have been prescribed before. 
I would recommend Yoga or Pilates, which are both very good and were suggested by the hospital physio’s and my chiropractor when I was rehabbing from herniated discs with a tear in one which also caused Sciatica.
The worst problem I had when returning to cycling on the road was the jarring from uneven surfaces. I would say you will know whether cycling is possible by how you feel. Listen to your body everyone is individual and what works for one will not necessarily work for another, apart from yoga/pilates which should benefit all, although you will still need to listen to your body!


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2020)

How is the back? @united4ever


----------



## united4ever (2 May 2020)

still sore...I called bupa and had a phone call with a doctor...she said it will probably pass in a few weeks and suggested ibuprofen and paracetamol and said she would send a video with some stretches (which never arrived).

It's become worse when I try to sleep. I am a front sleeper but that position quickly gets uncomfortable now so I try on my side but wake up with aches....cannit sleep on my back unless truly exhausted. Going to try a different pillow tonight.

it's perhaps 20% better than it was but still there. Will call GP on Monday If no change. Been off the bike but had a pootle to the shops on it today which felt quite good...less painful than walking in fact.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2020)

Certainly keep moving and stretching. Pain doesn't necessarily mean something is 'bad' - I've had to work through that since badly fracturing my spine. I'm OK now, but do suffer stiffnes and soreness constantly, but it helps keeping moving. I'm OK now cycling and walking, and can do both for numerous hours now. Manual work, and bending do cause me pain.

Try a few pillows to help support your body - I'm worse than my MIL for pillows, i have 4, two under my head, and one either side.


----------



## vickster (2 May 2020)

Try putting a pillow between your knees if sleeping on your side 👍

Bupa have this https://assets.bupa.co.uk/~/media/images/healthmanagement/pdfs/exercise_lowback_final.pdf
chase them on Monday for the video


----------



## united4ever (2 May 2020)

thanks all, will try to keep active....might take the kids for a short ride after tea, will try the bupa stretches, the pillows between the knees thing I have tried but find it strangely uncomfortable and always kick it away in my sleep.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2020)

MRI showed I had herniated lumbar discs, plus I had really bad sciatica just over 2 years ago that’s left my legs feeling a bit numb and weaker than they were. Thankfully cycling doesn’t seem to cause any pain.


----------

